# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  أوعدنا يا رب

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=FGZOvrthgNA
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*هذا البوست قد نشرته قبل مبارات المريخ و الهلال متمنيا فيه فوز المريخ على الهلال . و كان ذلك قبل اسبوع ، و لو عُرِض في وقتها لتفاعل معه أعضاء المنبر . و لكني أجد العزر لإدارة المنبر في عدم عرضه في ذلك الوقت لإزدحام الرسائل الواردة إليهم . و نسأل الله أن يوفقهم على إدارة المنبر .
*

----------

